
Is Jordan Peterson the stupid man’s smart person? (2017) - emrehan
https://www.macleans.ca/opinion/is-jordan-peterson-the-stupid-mans-smart-person/
======
Quequau
I'm sure there's some sort of malevolence and grifting involved as well.

